# Fenster nach vorne holen



## Cusco (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

wie ist es möglich das Fenster nach 5 und 10 Sekunden nach vorne zu holen?
Mich nerven diese Klickrallys wo wie ich an mir selber feststellen muste, einfach 20 Banner auf einmal geklickt werden und dann oft nur das letzte Fenster gesehen wird oder die die sich nach vorne holen. Ich möchte jetzt meine Chanchen etwas erhöhen


----------



## Gumbo (28. Dezember 2005)

Um ein Fenster zu fokusieren, gibt es die JavaScript-Methode focus(). Allerdings kann das ungewollte Fokusieren den Benutzer auch belästigen.


----------



## franz007 (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich rate dir von solchen Methoden ab!

Wenn bei mir ein Fenster meint, es sei das wichtigste und stört mich in dem es sich selber in den Vordergrund stellt, dann dauerte es genau 0,01 Sekunden bis es geschlossen wird.


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um ein Fenster zu fokusieren, gibt es die JavaScript-Methode focus(). Allerdings kann das ungewollte Fokusieren den Benutzer auch belästigen.



OK Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich rate dir von solchen Methoden ab!
> 
> Wenn bei mir ein Fenster meint, es sei das wichtigste und stört mich in dem es sich selber in den Vordergrund stellt, dann dauerte es genau 0,01 Sekunden bis es geschlossen wird.



Es geht um diese Ref-Seite dafür buche ich relativ teure Werbung von 25-60 Klammlose pro Aufruf, 20000 Aufrufe kosten mir ca 1,50 Euro (1Mio Klammlose) Nun wird der User für den Aufruf der Seite Bezahlt, er soll sie sich ansehen und nicht 20 andere Seiten aufrufen ohne das er meiner Seite auch nur eines Blickes gewürdigt hat. Dazu will ich die Seite nach 7 Sekunden nach vorne holen um einen Vorteil gegen über den anderen 20 Seiten zu haben. Ich buche meist 10 Sekunden Aufenthalt, wenn er das Fenster vorher schlißr bekommt er in der Regel keine Vergütung dafür, also wird er es offen Lassen, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Hm ich komme nicht weiter mit dem Focus, das Beispiel zeigt einen Aufruf von einen Link aus, schön und gut aber wie rufe ich das Javascript nach 7 Sekunden automatisch auf?

Das Script sieht so aus, denke ich mal


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function Vorholen(seite) {
  parent.frames[1].location.href = seite;
  parent.frames[1].focus();
}
</script>
```

Moment klappt das evt mit diesen Meta-Tag für eine Weiterleitung?
Muss ich mal testen


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Das geht mit der setTimeout()-Methode:
	
	
	



```
window.setTimeout('foobar()', 7000);
```


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Hah es geht einfach mit der Weiterleitung, zumindest IE unterstützt das, welcher von 80% meiner bisherigen Homepagebenutzer genutzt wird, ich schätze wo anderers sieht es nicht anders aus.


```
<script type="text/javascript"> 
function Vorholen(seite) {
  parent.frames[1].location.href = seite;
  parent.frames[1].focus();
} </script>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="7; URL=javascript:Vorholen('./index.html')">
```


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Verdammt jetzt holt er alle 7 Sekunden das Fenster nach vorne der User hat gar keine Zeit ein neues FEnster zu öffnen und seine Daten einzutragen   

Ok ich werde es nochmal mit demn Window... versuchen


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Cusco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verdammt jetzt holt er alle 7 Sekunden das Fenster nach vorne der User hat gar keine Zeit ein neues FEnster zu öffnen und seine Daten einzutragen
> 
> Ok ich werde es nochmal mit demn Window... versuchen



Da passiert das selbe   
Er soll nicht alle 7 Sekunden, sondern nur 1 mal Das Fenster nach vorne holen.


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Hast du meinen Vorschlag ganz missachtet?


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du meinen Vorschlag ganz missachtet?



Hmm, was habe ich ubersehen? Bei Self HTML wird nur das mit dem Focus gezeigt, das habe ich doch genommen und was anderen finde ich in deinen Beitrag nicht  

Edit:
Achso ist foobar() ne Browserfunktion? (Der IE Zeigte mir den falschen Beitrag). Momennt teste ich gleich


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt sehe ich gar nicht mehr durch   

Die Seite wird jetzt erst nach 7 Sekunden geladen, also vorher nicht angezeigt.

Ich habe jetzt folgenen Code drin:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function VorneHolen() {
parent.frames[1].location.href = "./index.html";
parent.frames[1].focus();
window.setTimeout('foobar()', 7000);
};
</script>
```

@Gumbo Kannst du einen vollständigen Code verfassen, der Funktioniert?

Ich habe mir auch schon den Quellcode einer Seite angeschaut, die sich nach vorne holt, aber ich konnte nicht entdecken wie das gemacht wird


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

„Foobar“ ist eine metasyntaktische Variable und keine Funktion.
	
	
	



```
function VorneHolen()
{
	parent.frames[1].location.href = "./index.html";
	parent.frames[1].focus();
}
window.setTimeout('VorneHolen()', 7000);
```


----------



## Cusco (29. Dezember 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> „Foobar“ ist eine metasyntaktische Variable und keine Funktion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hatte ich den Code auch schon, da holt er alle 7 Sekunden, das Fenster in den Vordergrund


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Ruft sich das Skript denn durch die Änderung der Ressource immer wieder selbst auf?


----------



## Cusco (6. April 2006)

Hi

ich wieder  Ich habe das Problem wieder aufgeriffen und mir folgenes Script geschrieben, teilweise anhand dieses Themas.

Nun der Code Funktioniert glaub ich, aber nur in der Testseite. In der Seite wo es rein soll geht es anscheint ich nicht und ich weiss nicht woran es liegt. das ist Seite 
http://gold.sn-archiv.de/LOSE/

Der Code dort ist ein wenig anders aber der alte Code hat auch nicht funktioniert so habe ich mit den Var-Namen rumgespielt in den Verdacht das evt eine Doppelt vorkommt, was wohl nicht seit darf und auch nicht ist

Der Beispiel Code holt das Fenster bei 5, 10 und 15 Sekunden nach vorne, Zumindest glaub ich das, den der Balken in der Taskleiste Blink dann immer. Ich habe einen komischen rechner vieles funktoniert nicht so wie es sein soll, was mir aber oft recht kommt.  

Kann jemand den Code mal testen ob das Fenster wirklich in den Vordergrund kommt?

Bei der richtigen Seite blink die Taskleiste aber leider nicht, weshalb ich glaube das es nicht geht aus welchen grund auch immer. 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<meta name="author" content="Cusco">

<script type="text/javascript">
var Jetzt = new Date();
var Start = Jetzt.getTime();

function Anzeigen () {
  var Immernoch = new Date();
  var absSekunden = Math.round((Immernoch.getTime() - Start) / 1000);
  if(absSekunden==5 || absSekunden==10 || absSekunden==15){parent.focus();}
  window.setTimeout("Anzeigen()",1000);
}
</script>

</head>
<body onLoad="Anzeigen()">
test
</body>
</html>
```


----------

